# GA Old Boat Trailer Registration



## BeerThirty (May 4, 2016)

I have a question about registering an old boat trailer without visible serial number or paperwork.

Trailer was given to me by someone I no longer have contact with, and we never exchanged any paperwork as part of the transfer.   The trailer does have a serial number plate, but it is so old and worn that you cannot see any info on it. 

Just curious what the process will be to register? 

I'm hoping I can just explain my situation to the DMV and they will issue me a new serial plate.  Really do not want to deal with a lengthy process.  Have read that I could claim as a "homemade" trailer and they will issue a new serial as well, so might just go that route to avoid any drawn out process or paperwork..

Thanks!


----------



## across the river (May 4, 2016)

BeerThirty said:


> I have a question about registering an old boat trailer without visible serial number or paperwork.
> 
> Trailer was given to me by someone I no longer have contact with, and we never exchanged any paperwork as part of the transfer.   The trailer does have a serial number plate, but it is so old and worn that you cannot see any info on it.
> 
> ...



Contact your local law enforcement agency, whether it is the sheriff or police.  They will have to come out and look at it to deem it road worthy, make sure it isn't stolen, etc....  There is a form they have to file out that you can get from the tag office, or may be able to print online.  They will fill out the form, and you take it bag to the tag office to apply for a tag.


----------



## leoparddog (May 5, 2016)

I've done this.  You don't have to the local police department.  Just take the trailer down to the tag office and tell them.  They'll give you a homemade trailer ID tag with a number (even if the trailer isn't homemade - mine wasn't but you couldn't read the # anymore).  The way I remember is was that I had to put the tag on the trailer and the tag office person came outside to make sure it was permanently attached and gave me my tag.

It took me two trips since I didn't have a way to mount the metal tag.  Take a drill, drill bit, self tapping metal screws or rivets and a rivet gun.  This was Gwinnett County at the office near the Mall of GA


----------



## across the river (May 5, 2016)

leoparddog said:


> I've done this.  You don't have to the local police department.  Just take the trailer down to the tag office and tell them.  They'll give you a homemade trailer ID tag with a number (even if the trailer isn't homemade - mine wasn't but you couldn't read the # anymore).  The way I remember is was that I had to put the tag on the trailer and the tag office person came outside to make sure it was permanently attached and gave me my tag.
> 
> It took me two trips since I didn't have a way to mount the metal tag.  Take a drill, drill bit, self tapping metal screws or rivets and a rivet gun.  This was Gwinnett County at the office near the Mall of GA



It isn't  homemade trailer and more importantly he has no paperwork to show chain of custody.  He will most likely have to have a VIN inspection, which has to be done by law enforcement.  The form is at the link below.  


http://dor.georgia.gov/sites/dor.ge.../MV_Serial_Plate_Verification_Form_T22B_0.pdf


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (May 5, 2016)

across the river said:


> It isn't  homemade trailer and more importantly he has no paperwork to show chain of custody.  He will most likely have to have a VIN inspection, which has to be done by law enforcement.  The form is at the link below.
> 
> 
> http://dor.georgia.gov/sites/dor.ge.../MV_Serial_Plate_Verification_Form_T22B_0.pdf


This.

I went through the process last year. I had law enforcement come out and inspect the trailer and check to see if it had been reported stolen. They filled out the form. Fairly easy process.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 5, 2016)

Yeah, ATR is right by the documentation available online.


----------



## REUSSERY (May 5, 2016)

I had the same issue, an older manufactured trailer with unreadable numbers. I went to tag office, (I live in Effingham County) told them it was a homemade trailer and they gave me a brass tag to attach to it. That was it, no inspections, no hassles.


----------



## scottpriest (May 5, 2016)

Theres a form to get offline or from your tag office. Make sure to get it first. Call the sheriffs department and ask them to inspect it. Once they inspect and fill out the form take it to your local tag office and buy your tag. they will give you a new vin plate for your trailer. super easy.


----------



## leoparddog (May 5, 2016)

across the river said:


> It isn't  homemade trailer and more importantly he has no paperwork to show chain of custody.  He will most likely have to have a VIN inspection, which has to be done by law enforcement.  The form is at the link below.
> 
> 
> http://dor.georgia.gov/sites/dor.ge.../MV_Serial_Plate_Verification_Form_T22B_0.pdf



My trailer was factory built and you could read the mfg name but not the VIN on it.  I did have a bill of sale for the boat that was sitting on the trailer, so maybe that made a difference, but I didn't go to the police station and didn't have to have it inspected by the police


----------



## GA native (May 6, 2016)

The process was pretty easy for me. 
I went to dor.ga.gov and printed off the appropriate paperwork. Had to get a form notarized, swearing I didn't steal it. And then took all of the paperwork to the tag office, paid the lady, and walked out with a serial # plate and tags. 

Took 15 minutes, and under $50.

Start here>>> https://dor.georgia.gov/general-registration-information#field_related_links-486-4


----------

